# SuperSix for 2009?



## johno1 (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm looking to move from my CAAD7 to a SuperSix 3 and wondering if it would be worthwhile to wait and see what changes for the 2009 models. Does anyone have any insight as to what's in store for the '09 SuperSix?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

johno1 said:


> I'm looking to move from my CAAD7 to a SuperSix 3 and wondering if it would be worthwhile to wait and see what changes for the 2009 models. Does anyone have any insight as to what's in store for the '09 SuperSix?


My local LBS 'Dale dealer told me two weeks ago that no changes to the 2009 model. This of course could be wrong. If they made a change I would expect that maybe they make the frame sub-1KG or something that brings the weight down somewhat. Because otherwise it's a perfect bike.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 22, 2004)

I bet the price goes up 10%


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

New team colors as shown in early release 09 models...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Wow FSA Si compact crank on 09 models.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Low end Super 6's?...bet there's a new frame coming. Larger diameter top tube, high modulus, sub 1000g? Probably based on Bennati's custom.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I can't believe Cannondale would offers 105 on Super Six, they don't offer Campy low end but on Shimano product lines.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

trauma-md said:


> Low end Super 6's?...bet there's a new frame coming. Larger diameter top tube, high modulus, sub 1000g? Probably based on Bennati's custom.



It'll be called the Super 6 HighMod and be under a grand. The current bikes won't have many changes if any. There are a few new models though.

Dura-Ace is also going up about 25-30% at OEM.

Starnut


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone have any idea what the prices will be on the revamped CAAD9 line?


----------



## the_brett (May 17, 2006)

I wonder if these are Euro previews? From what i've seen in the past, especially with Cannondale, these are possibly from the Euro catalog, which means we may not even see these models. I hope this isn't the case because i've got my eyes set on the black caad9 frame. mmmmm mmm!


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

Do all those CAAD 9 frames have a BB30 bottom bracket, or is it just an optical illusion?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Only Systems Six & super Six and up.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

zamboni said:


> Only Systems Six & super Six and up.


Do you know that for sure ? I've heard different. Speaking of USA market.


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

It would be silly if Cannondale didn't make a BB30 CAAD9 just to differentiate the low-, mid- and high-end models of their line. They have pretty good product differentiation already based on aluminum, alu/carbon and carbon. It looks like BB30 has made it, so Cannondale might as well use it across the line. Plus, per a Velonews article (I think), it looked like the main benefits of BB30 would accrue to lower-end cranks, like what an OEM would put on an aluminum bike. Where's all the Sram stuff?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Based on what I've seen at the shop Caad 7 was the last model with alum Si crank, so for those people who had older frame Cannondale would replace it with Six13 if not System Six with BB30. Do a search on Cannondale website and see if you can locate a Caad 8 or 9 with Si crank. I don't know why Cannondale would not offer at this level perhaps they want you to move up to a higher level of frame System Six or Super Six.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

zamboni said:


> Based on what I've seen at the shop Caad 7 was the last model with alum Si crank, so for those people who had older frame Cannondale would replace it with Six13 if not System Six with BB30. Do a search on Cannondale website and see if you can locate a Caad 8 or 9 with Si crank. I don't know why Cannondale would not offer at this level perhaps they want you to move up to a higher level of frame System Six or Super Six.


Oh.. So you are saying based on older product. I concur.

I do believe, and have heard, that bb30 will be available on a wider range of bikes in 09.

take it easy-
jim


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 22, 2004)

Sweet...Lots of caad9s!! Yay. I heart aluminum. I might just get one. My caad4 is old.


----------

